# Bone Morphogenetic Protein (BMP)



## LUDS (Jul 23, 2009)

I review unlisted procedures in my position.  We've received several claims lately billing for BMP with unlisted code 22899.  My first thought was that this should be billed as an allograft (20930).  However, when you look at the description, BMP is actually a protein that stimulates bone growth - not bone chips.  Is it appropriate to use the unlisted code or should it be billed using 20930?


----------



## martnel (Jul 23, 2009)

I have found that every code I have checked for preparation and insertion of BMP, it was included in the code.  ( I use CodeX Software to check for that.) I just code seperate for the "material" part.


----------



## jira85 (Aug 10, 2009)

LJ said:


> I review unlisted procedures in my position.  We've received several claims lately billing for BMP with unlisted code 22899.  My first thought was that this should be billed as an allograft (20930).  However, when you look at the description, BMP is actually a protein that stimulates bone growth - not bone chips.  Is it appropriate to use the unlisted code or should it be billed using 20930?


I actually went to the NASS seminar in Baltimore, MD a few weeks ago, and they advised to code it is 20931. I believe that Medtronic advises the same. Good Luck!!


----------

